# Need boat advice!! 16' Lund or 16.5 Nitro?



## Ridge_runner7 (Aug 20, 2007)

I own a 16' Lund Rebel V bottom boat with a 30 HP Merc, fish finder, trolling motor. Its a v bottom that tappers flat towards the back. A nice boat, but I think I need more. I bought it 4 years ago for 3500$ and it was worth 5800$ at the time. The motor had virtually no hours on it and it was bought in 1996.

My friend is selling a 1994 16' Nitro Tournament Rick Clunn Edition with a 60HP Tracker Merc equiped with trolling motor and 2fish finders for 4999$. I might be able to get him to drop it a little possibly 4500$. His boat is in immaculate condition with new batteries and updated equipment. My question is...which boat will handle bigger water better. I take my Lund out on Lake Erie in 1-2 foot waves. Will the Nitor be a more solid boat for big water? I know it's not a big water boat, but will it be more versatile than my boat? Don't know what boats are selling for, but I'd have to get at least 3000$ for mine before I could buy his. What's your advise? 
Others have advised me to keep the Lund..can you explain why or why not?​


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

I would keep the Lund. I had a 1993 16' Rebel with a 30 hp Evinrude on it, that I regret selling. It was a great boat. I sold it in 2002 for $3,500 to the first guy that looked at it. I see these for sale now for over $4k...


----------



## Ridge_runner7 (Aug 20, 2007)

What's wrong with the Nitro? Wouldn't it last if it has been taken care of? This thing is in great shape with quality electronics on it. It has a lot of hours on it, but looks almost new.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Keep the lund


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

nitro= tracker marine...poor reputation..........................................lund=great reputation......most lund owners think GOD built it..especially with al lindner telling them so:lol: i'm probably one of the few people you will meet that owned a brand new lund, sold it, didn;t buy another and wasn't all that 'gaga' :gaga:about them..pretty obvious by the 'tone' of your posts you want to buy the nitro..if its reinforcement of your beliefs you want...this is what i would say...you are the one thats gonna have to live with the boat and the decision...DON"T please others..please yourself:evilsmile


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

The Nitro sounds like a nice boat. Way underpowered, but a nice boat none the less. Ive had trackers in years past and loved um. Even the one that got hit on a trailer . The lund sounds more like the kind of boat you need. If your fishing them waters the Nitro will handle it, but it wont be as comfortable as your Lund. You will get wet . The nitro is probably more fishable if you prefer to stand when you fish. I own a Champion and wouldn't trade it for anything. Not even a new one. But I don't go much farther than GT bay and not very often even then. Heck. Spend your money reoutfitting your Lund with electronics, TM, and if you can. Bump up the HP on the back.


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

Keep the Lund!


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

1-2 footers are fine in the nitro. Any bigger though and it might get uncomfortable ive done 1-2 footer in a jon boat. The nitro can handle it but it is a little underpowered if you get stuck in something bigger than 1-2 footers. For 4500 you could find a full size bass boat in the mid 90's easily. Just go on craigslist.


Here is a deal all it needs is a tune up

http://detroit.craigslist.org/boa/1198246806.html


----------



## Ridge_runner7 (Aug 20, 2007)

I know it sounds like I want the Nitro and maybe I do a little bit, but I don't want to make a mistake. My fishing partner recently bought a deep V more equiped for bigger water so I doubt we'll use mine much anymore on the big water. His Nitro has been on every popular big bass lake in the country. Lots of hours logged in, but he's also taken great care of it. Yearly tune ups, cleaning after each use...the thing looks almost new. They are both Mercury motors so that should be a big difference, but maybe it is. I have very few hours logged on my lund, but there are tons logged on his Nitro, but he's definitely taken better care of his. I will mostly fish inland lakes with the occasional Detroit River or Lake St Clair. I like my Lund, but it's a small boat. Doesn't handle 3 footers very well...feels like a glorified john boat...long and narrow. I can't do a lot of the fishing I like from the lund too. Too tipsy to fish standing up in 1-2 foot waves...cant flip tubes or jigs because you sit to low compared to the sides. Seems like it would be a good compliment boat to the V bottom my buddy just purchased. I could be dead wrong because I don't know squat about bass boats, but I'd be pissed if I bought a junker. I've fished off his boat an it feels real good.


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

What's more important to you... fishability or staying dry?

But then again the Nitro sounds a bit small, OVERpriced & UNDERpowered.

As was said, you can get a bigger used bass boat for that $4k-$5k.


----------



## Badboy69 (Mar 29, 2003)

Alot of "hard" hrs vs. low "easy" hrs I would stick with your Lund and be happy Spend your money on equipment and be happy longer


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

3 footers are not fun to fish in a small bass boat. I have a 1989 18' Ranger bass boat that I brought new and had it up for sale because I started walleye fishing. I can't run or fish in 3 footers in the big waters in my Ranger.
If I were you I would look for a 18 foot or bigger walleye boat with a walk through windshield. Those 2 boats you are talking about are to close to to each other to make a switch if you ask me.


----------



## Ridge_runner7 (Aug 20, 2007)

What if I was strickly fishing inland lakes and Lake St Clair on nice days? Would you still recommend the Lund? Many have said the old Nitros are junk and this one has a ton of hours on it even though it looks almost new.


----------



## Ridge_runner7 (Aug 20, 2007)

Honestly I won't be taking it out in three footers. I'll be mostly sticking with inland lakes. Do you think the boat and motor on the nitro are just too old? Many have said the old ones are junk and a 15 year old motor with long hours on it won't last too much longer. What are your thoughts. I see no reason to keep my semi V with my buddy's boat he just bought, but I just don't want to trade a dependable fishing boat for a lemon bass boat.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Ridge_runner7 said:


> Honestly I won't be taking it out in three footers. I'll be mostly sticking with inland lakes. Do you think the boat and motor on the nitro are just too old? Many have said the old ones are junk and a 15 year old motor with long hours on it won't last too much longer. What are your thoughts. I see no reason to keep my semi V with my buddy's boat he just bought, but I just don't want to trade a dependable fishing boat for a lemon bass boat.


1 in the hand is worth 2 in the bush.


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

You have a great fishing boat. There is no way that I would get rid of it for the Nitro.


----------



## XXXdisel77 (Dec 16, 2004)

If I were you I would check out my ad in the classifieds of my 2001 Polar Kraft with the 50 HP oil injected Johnson. It is a much newer boat and in great condition. If you are fishing inland lakes it's perfect for that. It has two fish finders, electric anchors, 2 livewells, 54 lb thrust bow mount trolling motor, 2001 Bass America trailer with spare tire and chrome rims and bearing buddies, and onboard battery charger. I would not even be selling if it weren't due to the economy and me not working for the last 17 months. Give it a look and see if it's what you are looking for. I have clean titles for both the boat and the trailer.


----------

